# freelance climber



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 1, 2004)

hi looking for a freelance climber must have relavent qualifacations and at least 5 years experience..and have own transport ppe etc good pay for the right person must live near or be prepared to travel to Ipswich suffolk..Lee winger [boss of a friendly progressive crew]

[email protected] or leave message here


----------



## TheSurgeon (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you think you can swing by and pick me up in the mornings?


----------



## SteveBullman (Nov 24, 2004)

im thinking about going freelance rolla, what sort of rates we talking?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 24, 2004)

Watch out, he's gonna try to pay you in foreign money!


----------



## SteveBullman (Nov 24, 2004)

its ok, i accept foreign currancy, so long as its not us dollars


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stephenbullman _
> *im thinking about going freelance rolla, what sort of rates we talking? *





ah you'll never leave your brother.. and anyway i could never afford ya i bet marcus pays you too well for you to join my little band of warriors


----------



## SteveBullman (Nov 26, 2004)

you never know


----------



## blue (Nov 27, 2004)

c'mon rolla what ya willing to pay a day?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 28, 2004)

it's no big secret i pay between £80-£120 depending on the size of the job ,and how much experience the climber has got


----------



## SteveBullman (Nov 28, 2004)

£120 puts you on my short list of possible employees, congratulations


----------



## Big A (Nov 30, 2004)

He's worth it!! Not biased either, one of the better climbers I've had the pleasure to work with!


----------



## blue (Nov 30, 2004)

rolla,
what are house prices like in your area?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Nov 30, 2004)

stephenbullman said:


> its ok, i accept foreign currancy, so long as its not us dollars



Amen bro good times to be earnin' Euros!!!!! 

Show me the €€€€€


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 30, 2004)

very high like the rest of the UK


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 30, 2004)

Nothing Under £130.000


----------



## SteveBullman (Dec 1, 2004)

Big A said:


> He's worth it!! Not biased either, one of the better climbers I've had the pleasure to work with!



cheers big fella, i'll give ya that 10 quid i promised ya tomorrow


----------



## Big A (Dec 1, 2004)

stephenbullman said:


> cheers big fella, i'll give ya that 10 quid i promised ya tomorrow


Huh!! Same old, same old, you could have paid today


----------



## blue (Dec 1, 2004)

what would 130k get ya.round here that wouldn't even get ya a 1 bed small flat!!!!!!!


----------



## Big A (Dec 1, 2004)

??? Slum in Harwich???!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 5, 2004)

a beach hut in southwold


----------

